# Metro Atlanta Beekeepers Association Short Course in Jan 2008



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Tillie said:


> Jamie Ellis, his wife Amanda (who has her PhD in biology), and others are presenting.


Not to put too fine a point on it but Jamie and Amanda both have PhDs in entomology....which is actually better than biology!


----------



## Tillie (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks, you're absolutely right - Amanda's PhD is in entomology. I've only heard her talk about botany and remembered wrong - should have checked befoe posting. I heard her talk about botany, bees and plant biology.....oh, well, getting old is the pits!

Linda T in Atlanta


----------

